# Maintaining the status quo



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob Ayres" <ayrzee_07@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 12:05:24 -0500*
News of the dayLooks like the chips are going to start falling again!
Is it just me or does 624 million not seem like that much when you 
consider what the CF is asked to do?
Are they soon going to have to do more with even less?
What is it going to take for the Canadian public to wake up and support 
the most honourable, hard working people in the country?
I‘m inches away from making my own placards and lawn signs tearing a 
strip out of the media for demoralising the Canadian Forces, and the 
country in general, for no good reason. Am I the only one that sees the 
media as the primary culprit in this travesty of ignorant public 
opinion? Probably not.
This has to stop and I for one am tired of feeling helpless in the face 
of sharp pencilled jack asses who have no real insight with regard to 
the Forces and their difficult and dangerous job. Do we have an option? 
Is there any way to counter the media?
I know I‘m ranting here but this pisses me off and I‘m soooo tired of 
being apathetic with regard to the media. But, short of bitching on this 
list, I‘m not sure what any of us can do to turn back this tide of 
misrepresentation, irresponsible journalism and spin artistry.
To me the ignorance of the typical Canadian journalist is akin to the 
career teacher who told me "it‘s a rough world out there!".....having 
never actually been "out there" or away from educational institutions to 
know anything about the "real world" other than what they read.
Are we becoming a society of over educated idiots whose only opinions 
are those espoused by our current newspaper? It can happen. It seems it 
may have already.
Sorry but stamping my feet just wasn‘t working.........I feel much 
better now.
RA 
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Harwood, Steve
  To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
  Sent: Wednesday, March 21, 2001 8:01 AM
  Subject: News of the day
  Good morning everyone....here is the news of the day.
  Steve
   http://www.slam.ca/CNEWSTopNews/min_mar20-cp.html 
  CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be 
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under 
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended 
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the 
message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any 
dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this 
message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have 
received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please 
notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
News of the day
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Looks like the chips are going to start 
falling
again!
Is it just me or does624 million not seem 
like that
much when you consider what the CF is asked to do?
Are theysoon going to have to do more with 
even
less?
What is it going to take for the Canadian public 
to wake
up and support the most honourable, hard working people in the country?
I‘m inches away from making my own placards and 
lawn signs
tearing a strip out of the media for demoralising the Canadian Forces, 
and the
country in general, for no good reason. Am I the only one that sees the 
media as
the primary culprit in this travesty of ignorant public opinion? 
Probably
not.
This has to stop and I for one am tired of 
feeling
helpless in the face of sharp pencilled jack asses who have no real 
insight with
regard to the Forces and their difficult and dangerous job. Do we have 
an
option? Is there any way to counter the media?
I know I‘m ranting here but this pisses me off 
and I‘m
soooo tired of being apathetic with regard to the media. But, short of 
bitching
on this list, I‘m not sure what any of us can do toturn back this 
tide of
misrepresentation, irresponsible journalism and spin
artistry.
To methe ignorance of thetypical 
Canadian
journalist is akin to the career teacher who told me "it‘s a rough world 
out
there!".....having never actually been "out there" or away from 
educational
institutions to know anything about the "real world" other than what 
they
read.
Are we becoming a society of over educated 
idiots whose
only opinions are those espoused byour current newspaper? It can 
happen.
It seems it may have already.
Sorry but stamping my feet just wasn‘t 
working.........I
feel much better now.
RA
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Harwood,
  Steve 
  To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘ 
  Sent: Wednesday, March 21, 2001 
8:01
  AM
  Subject: News of the day

  Good morning everyone....here is the news of the 
day.

  Steve 
   http://www.slam.ca/CNEWSTopNews/min_mar20-cp.html 

  CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This
  message contains information which may be privileged, confidential or 
exempt
  or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law. If the 
reader of
  this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee or agent
  responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient, you 
are
  hereby NOTIFIED that any
  dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this 
message
  and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have 
received
  this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify 
the
  sender immediately by return 
e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

